# Madenzucht!!!!!!!



## bodenseefischer56 (21. Juli 2007)

an einen ast hängt man eine dose in deren boden ein paar 3mm löche gebohrt sind legt fleisch o. fisch abfälle rein und wartet ein paar tage

draunter stellt man einen eimer mit segespähnen hin und draüber ein gitter damit die vögel die vmanden nicht auffressen


----------



## darksnake (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

das ganze sehr weit weg von der Wohnung sonst frisst einen die Frau ( da hilft auch kein gitter!!!):vik:


----------



## Janbr (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Bei uns noch einfacher:

Temperaturen um die 35°C und die Stadwerke holen die Mülltonnen nur alle 3 Wochen.......


----------



## bodenseefischer56 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Fleischreste in die braune mülltonne werfen udn warten


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Super Tipp.........
Würde sagen du machst mal einen Bericht mit Fotos..evt. auf der Fensterbank


----------



## bodenseefischer56 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

werd ich machen|good:


Brot für die Welt???
Brot für die Stippfischer!!!!!


----------



## esox82 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

das kenne ich doch irgendwo her.....
ah ja,von hier:
http://www.angeltreff.org/friedfischtechniken/made/made.html


----------



## cheech (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

kannst die dose auch an einem ast über dein gewässer hängen löcher in den boden und schon fallen immer ein paar maden ins wasser und dann nach ein parr tagen dort angeln is aber verboten glaube ich wegen seuchen oder so was


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Super Tipp.........
> Würde sagen du machst mal einen Bericht mit Fotos..evt. auf der Fensterbank



Das war ironisch gemeint..baaah wie eckelhaft:v


----------



## esox82 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*



cheech schrieb:


> kannst die dose auch an einem ast über dein gewässer hängen löcher in den boden und schon fallen immer ein paar maden ins wasser und dann nach ein parr tagen dort angeln is aber verboten glaube ich wegen seuchen oder so was


 
na das ist doch mal konstruktives denken!|good:
ob es verboten ist,ist ihm egal,er verletzt ja auch die urheberrechte von barschalarm und anglertreff.de


----------



## KHof (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Na ja - Ist nichts Verwerfliches das zu posten. Steht auch genauso in meinem ältesten Angelbuch so etwa aus den Zwanziger Jahren.

Klaus

Daß das heute eine ziemlich dämliche Idee für fast alle Gegebenheiten ist steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## D4rKmA(s)TeR (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

So weit ich das weiß ist das VERBOTEN..diese Maden zu züchten!!!!

Zumindest in Deutschland---!!!

______________

Thorben


----------



## bodenseefischer56 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

|kopfkrat


----------



## cheech (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

ich weiss auch wiso seuchenschutzgesetz #h


----------



## Laserbeak (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

@Cheech:

Also das ehemalige Seuchenschutzgesetz heißt jetzt Infektionsschutzgesetz, zumindest in der Kurzform.
Und wo steht da bitte, daß das Züchten von Maden verboten ist ??

Ich habe das so nicht gefunden. Bei Bedarf schicke ich Dir gerne die aktuelle Fassung zu, vielleicht findest Du ja was.....

Nachtrag: Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, dass man mit einem System aus 4 oder 5 Dosen das ganze auch geruchsfrei und sortiert haben kann.
Trotzdem ist das mehr als eklig.......


----------



## mariophh (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

bäääh.... mal im Ernst, wer kommt denn bitte auf die Idee sich tagelang stinkendes, verwesendes Fleisch in den Garten zu hängen nur um einsfüffzig oder so für ne Dose Maden zu sparen?!? |kopfkrat Ist ja echt widerlich... und dann auch noch darin rumwühlen... nee dann lieber in grünes Plastik verpackt und auf Späne gebettet und selbst so finde ich die Dinger noch ziemlich eklig...


----------



## woernser1965 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*



mariophh schrieb:


> bäääh.... mal im Ernst, wer kommt denn bitte auf die Idee sich tagelang stinkendes, verwesendes Fleisch in den Garten zu hängen nur um einsfüffzig oder so für ne Dose Maden zu sparen?!? |kopfkrat Ist ja echt widerlich... und dann auch noch darin rumwühlen... nee dann lieber in grünes Plastik verpackt und auf Späne gebettet und selbst so finde ich die Dinger noch ziemlich eklig...


Musst ja nicht gleich eine halbe Sau im Baum aufhängen..
Überleg doch mal wieviel verwesendes Fleisch (Mäuse, Vögel usw..) schon im Garten gelegen ist ohne das man es merkt oder riecht ? Und man soll auch nicht im Fleisch rumwühlen, sondern einen Auffangbehälter untendran hängen :q.....
Aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen das jemand, der sich vor Maden ekelt, das ganze abartig findet....#6
Meine Frau würde ausziehen :v


----------



## bodenseefischer56 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

denkt ihr ich züchte maden !!! ne

mein onkel hat das gemacht und hat ne infektion bekommen


----------



## XNelsonX (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

finde die idee ganz gut. schade das ich davon nicht früher erfahren habe ich gehe nämlich am wochenende aufs Jugendzeltlager von unserem Angelverein. un die selbst gezüchteten würmer gehen au.


----------



## Carp Dav (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*



D4rKmA(s)TeR schrieb:


> So weit ich das weiß ist das VERBOTEN..diese Maden zu züchten!!!!
> 
> Zumindest in Deutschland---!!!
> 
> ...



hi,
ein norweger hat mal zu mir gesagt "in deutschland ist ja alles verboten"


----------



## XNelsonX (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

also da hat de norweger schon i-wie recht finde ich.
in deutschland ist fast verboten was spaß macht. aber wieso sollte schon madenzucht verbotensein?


----------



## Fiefie (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Bei uns gibt es in 2 Wäldern je einen Teich wo extra zu DDR Zeiten je ein Gestell über die Teiche gebaut wurde wo Wild oder Aß draufgelegt wurde/wird. Da macht das Angel richtig Spaß. Aber außer Maden geht da sogut wie nichts. Sogar Aal fängt man da gut auf Maden von Kapfen ganz zu schweigen. |bla:
Die Jäger paktizieren das da immer noch alle 2 - 3 Monate kommt da immer noch nen Vieh o. der Rest rauf. Das Gestell ist aber kommplett eingezeunt, damit keine Tiere o. auch Sintie & Roma  rankommen 

Gruß Steven


----------



## cmaxx (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

@Fiefie


----------



## cmaxx (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

@Fiefie

Zitat: o. auch Sintie & Roma ...

Kommentar: oder auch Fiefie - sag mal, was bist Du denn für einer?

Max


----------



## ravin (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

@Fiefie
solche hirnrissigen Komentare solltest Du hier nicht bringen, auch durch ein Smily wird die Sache nicht komisch !

ravin


----------



## Fiefie (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Sorry aber das Gitter wurde darum gebaut, weil die Tiere nach 1 -2 Tagen weg waren und ne Wildsau oder so kann keiner wegschleppen. es hat sich wirklich rausgestellt, das es die Roma waren die zu der Zeit auf einen Parkplatz nicht ganz 700m weg ihr Lager für 3 Monate aufgeschlagen hatten. 
Die Polizei hatte die Wildsau dann dort im Lager gefunden. 
Wenn ich den Zeitungsartikel finde stelle ich ihn hier noch mit rein. 

Gruß Steven


----------



## andi72 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

einfach und fast geruchfrei gehts mit nem
ketchupeimer,aus dem wird ausm boden ein loch geschnitten
in das ein joghurteimerdeckel *( mit ca 20-30 x 3 mm löchern)* per *Haftpassung* eingesetzt wird.
ind den Ketchupeimer kommt nun noch n Lochziegel oder so was
und da drauf der fliegenköder.
unter dem überstehendem rand werden noch ~8-10 8mm löcher
gebohrt und der deckel verschlossen. 2-3 tage später sind die maden fertig.
vorteil = joghurteimer ab, neuen joghurteimer mit 50/50 sägespäne/semmelbrösel dran und weitergehts.
nachfüttern nich vergessen 







andi


----------



## XNelsonX (29. Juli 2007)

*@andi72*

gute idee mit dem eimer gleich untern drann. ich hab des net ganz verstanden wie des gehen soll. kannst vllt mal n paar bilder wie des innen aussieht reinmachen?


----------



## andi72 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

von drinnen siehst du nur den durchlöcherten joghurteimerdeckel, auf dem ein stein liegt , -
darauf kommrt der fliegnköder.
die fertigen maden verlassen den köder um sich zu verpuppen
und krabbeln durch den joghurteimerdeckel ins sägemehl/semmelbrösel.

andi


----------



## XNelsonX (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

aha ok danke jetzt hab ich des au verstanden
gruß paul


----------



## XNelsonX (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

nochma ne frage was nehm ich am besten als fliegenköder? mehr so gemüseabfälle oder fleischabfälle?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Bah...wie Eckelhaft da geh ich lieber in den Angelladen und zahl ein 1€ für ne Büchse Maden...


----------



## Fiefie (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Also du kannst nen Köfi oder auch nen Schnitzel nehmen. ich nehme immer nen Fisch, geht meiner meinung nach schneller, da er schneller und besser duftet |supergri

Und mit den letzten paar Maden noch nen neues Köfi stippen für den Nachschub 

Gruß Steven


----------



## Endo (6. September 2007)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Hallo Leutens!#h

Hier möchte ich euch beschreiben, wie ich ca 1kg Maden selber gezüchtet habe.

Also zum Madenzüchten braucht ihr:

1. 1x 10l Eimer(sauber und trocken)
2. ca 1,5kg totes Tier (Fleisch ohne Fell ist am besten 
Wichig!!! KEIN FETTES FLEISCH ODER FISCH!!!)
3. etwas Stoff zumm abdecken des Eimers(altes Hemd oder
Bettlaken, Maden hauen nicht ab, andere Viecher kommen 
nicht rein, Wind wird etwas abgehalten)
4. Gummiband oder Faden um den Stoff zu befestige
5. etwas das ca 200g wiegt (Stein, Blei, strafft den Stoff)
6. Fliegen!! (die kommen von alleine:q)
7. Maismehl oder feines Räuchermehl

Nun zur Ausführung|bla::

Schritt 1. Nehmt das Fleisch und legt es in den Eimer.
2. Wartet bis die Fliegen ihre Eier in schönen Packen
abgelegt haben( 1-2 Tage)
3. Bedeckt den Eimer mit dem Stoff 
4. Befestigt den Stoff mit dem Gummiband oder Faden 
sodass er stramm auf dem Eimer sitzt
5. Legt den Stein in die Mitte des Stoffes
6. Stellt den Eimer an einen Warmen aber 
WINDSTILLEN!!! Ort und wartet bis ihr die Maden 
hören könnt(Nein, die sagen nix, ist nur so'n 
Rauschen)
7. Wartet noch 2 Tage,dann nehmt ihr den eimer und 
geht weit von jeglicher Behausung weg.
8. Öffnet den Eimer mit Rückenwind und bestaund euren
Erfolg. Sollten Knochen im Eimer sein, entfernt diese
(Handschuhe) und klopft dabei die Maden von ihnen 
ab
9. Wenn alle übrig gebliebenen Teile entfernd wurden, 
bestreut ihr die Maden mit dem Mais/Räuchermehl bis 
sie trocken sind
10. füllt die Maden in eure Madenkiste und stellt sie kühl.
(sollen euch die Maden zu sehr stinken könnt ihr sie 
zwischen Schritt 9 und 10 waschen)

Nun verfügt ihr über reichlich Maden zum angeln und füttern.
Hoffe das hat geholfen!|supergri
Falls ihr noch Fragen habt schreibt mir.

Viel Petri Heil 
Endo


----------



## Flo66 (12. September 2007)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Kann ich nich auch einfach etwas dreck aus der Biotonne nehmen?Da haben wir nach ein paar Tagen immer ordentlich Maden, nur ich wühl nich so gerne unten in der Biotonne um an MAden ran zu kommen.

Ich mach das nu so


----------



## Garfish (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Junge, junge, junge ... lecker ist das nicht, aber amüsant anzuschauen:

http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/spezial/mission-madenzucht.html

Tight lines,

Garfish


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*



> 2. ca 1,5kg totes Tier (Fleisch ohne Fell ist am besten
> Wichig!!! KEIN FETTES FLEISCH ODER FISCH!!!)


 
Falls das zufällig jmd. ähnlich sieht eine Frage: Warum kein Fettes Fleisch?

Nach einem Geburtstag haben wir 7-10 Bockwürste entsorgt und nach ein paar Tagen waren Unmengen von Maden in der Tonne, trotz fettigem Fleisch. Oder streben diese Maden schneller an Cholesterin?


----------



## magic feeder (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

also wenn ich mir das so durchlese bleibe ich wohl lieber beim maden kaufen


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Ich habe das mit dem Maden züchten auch schon angetestet. Stinkt bestialisch und das Endergebnis ist auch nicht der Hit! Dann lieber kaufen....

Den einen Euro für die Dose sollte man übrig haben, bevor man die ganze Nachbarschaft mit dem Aasgeruch zunebelt....|uhoh:


----------



## Krüger82 (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Kaufen statt züchten!!!!#6


----------



## Pinn (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Fleischmaden züchten ist nach eigener Erfahrung 'ne eklige und bestialisch stinkende Sache. Maden kauf ich deshalb lieber literweise und sauber im Angelshop.

Wenn der längliche dunkle Fleck in der Körpermitte der Fleischmade noch gut sichtbar ist, hat man optimale Qualität: fertige Maden, die man im Kühlschrank auf niedrigster Stufe bis zu 6 Wochen aufbewahren kann.

Etwas Pflege benötigen diese nützlichen Tierchen trotzdem. Ich teile sie pro Liter auf vier Dosen auf, die mit Haushalts- oder Toilettenpapier  ausgelegt sind, um die Feuchtigkeit aufzusaugen. Jede Woche wechsel ich das Papier.

Die Maden danken einem die Pflege durch Lebhaftigkeit am Haken. Sobald die Caster überhand nehmen, sind frische Maden fällig. Die Caster sind übrigens auch hervorragende Köder, z.Bsp, auf Brassen.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Alexander2781 (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*



Krüger82 schrieb:


> Kaufen statt züchten!!!!#6



So ist es!!!


----------



## ExoriLukas (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Ich nehme immer nen toten hasen &'ne Taube legt die auf ein Gitter,welches auf einem Eimer liegt.. lege unten Sägespäne rein &'lass das ganze inner Sonne stehen


----------



## gründler (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Um die Madenqualli vom Händler zu erreichen,sollte man ein geschlossenen raum wählen"warm muß es sein und genug Sauerstoff muß er haben" und da gekaufte Maden zu fliegen werden lassen.Nun Fleisch etc.in diesen raum stellen,nach 24Std müßten die ersten Madeneier auf dem Fleisch zu erkennen sein"kleine weißliche Punkte"sind genügend Eier drauf,das Fleisch nehmen und in einen anderen raum mit 15-20grad bringen und abdunkeln,nach ca 10-21 Tagen hat man große fleischmaden,es muß auch genügend Nahrung da sein.Ne Scheibe Mortadella ist in 5Std weg-gemampft.Also nicht geizen mit Nahrung.

Die fliegen die wir hier in der Natur haben sind keine großen Brummer,die gibs hier auch selten.Daher legen draussen viele Stubenfliegen ihre Eier darauf ab,und die Maden werden nie so groß wie die von großen Brummern"gekaufte Maden".
Daher Maden Pinkis kaufen zu Fliegen werden lassen,und wie beschrieben vorgehen.
So werden die auch in England etc.gezüchtet,so wie ich es euch beschrieben habe,nur Profihaft"halbe Schweine großkadaver" halt.Meine Verwandschaft Tante Onkel Cousin etc.wohnen in Uk,und ich hatte mal das glück,wahr auch rein zufällig das wir eine kleine Zucht im Ort besuchen durften,daher weiß ich wie die das machen.
Was färben betrifft,die Farbstoffe sind nicht leicht zu bekommen,vorher das Madenfutter darin eingelegt und dann wie oben beschrieben vorgegangen. 
lg


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Lieber kaufen als züchten


----------



## Köderbauer (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Ja, über mehrere Siebe kann man sehr genau die verschiedenen Grössen sortieren. Das machen die gewerblichen Madenerzeuger auch nicht anders. 

Bei sommerlichen Temperaturen kann man unglaubliche Mengen an Maden heranziehen.
 Ich lasse manchmal etwas Katzenfutter in der Dose zurück und stelle die dann raus.
4- 8 Tage später bewegt sich das Futter schon und ich habe klasse Köder.
Die Köder heranzuziehen ist nach meiner Meinung ebenso ekelhaft, wie die Köder (Maden) zu verwenden. Aber ich machs trotzdem.


----------



## 77ede (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Hat mal einer an Krankheiten gedacht !

Die Sauerei des Madenzüchtens ist ja nicht so Ohne.
Woher wisst Ihr wo die Fliege zuletzt war, bevor sie bei Euch ihre Eier ablegt ?

Bei den prof. Madenfarmen ist das jedenfalls so, dass dort dauernd das Veterinäramt kommt und Proben nimmt, die auf Krankheitserreger untersucht werden.

Bei den Madenlieferanten werden ebenfalls Proben untersucht bevor auch nur eine Made an den Händler geliefert wird.

Überlegt mal, Ihr haltet die Maden in den Fingern wenn Ihr sie auf den Haken montiert. Wer greift sich danach, ohne sich Gedanken zu machen, garantiert nicht an den Mund usw. wie z.B. die Raucher oder Ihr esst ein Kaugummi.

Mir ist das auf jeden Fall zu heikel, da kommt es mir auf die Paar Euro nicht an und ich kaufe meine Maden im Fachhandel. Ich gehe sogar so weit, dass ich keine Billig-Maden kaufe bei denen ich nicht nachvollziehen kann wo die herstammen. (Qualität und Sicherheit hat ihren Preis) Es soll ja Händler geben, die in den Ostblock fahren und sich bei dubiosen Farmen eindecken, die auf ein Untersuchungszertifikat pfeifen um Kosten zu sparen und billig anbieten zu können.

z.B. bei dem Lieferanten Mose..a kann sich jeder Händler für seine Lieferung eine Kopie des Untersuchungsberichts des Veterinäramts geben lassen. Dafür sind die Maden eben etwas teuerer aber *das ist es mir Wert !*


Gruß aus der Pfalz
77ede


----------



## knasterlolle (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

hallo alle zusammen,

also ich weiss jetzt nicht,warum man seine Maden selber züchten sollte....ich mein ich bezahl für 1/4 liter ca.2euro. dann vllt noch ein bisschen lockfutter um die maden sauberzumachen...also kostenpunkt 2euro..
dafür erspare ich mir den sicherlich widerlichen gestank...(und ärger mit den nachbarn)...

gruss Knasterlolle


----------



## malnixfänger (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

bei uns kosten die maden nur 75 cent pro 1\4 liter!|wavey:


----------



## Pinn (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*



77ede schrieb:


> Hat mal einer an Krankheiten gedacht !
> 
> Die Sauerei des Madenzüchtens ist ja nicht so Ohne.
> Woher wisst Ihr wo die Fliege zuletzt war, bevor sie bei Euch ihre Eier ablegt ?



Sehr gutes Argument! Aas - und sowas ist verwesendes Fleisch - stinkt nicht nur eklig sondern enthält auch Gifte und gefährliche Krankheitskeime.

Wer unkontrolliert und unerlaubt damit rumexperimentiert, riskiert ordnungs- und strafrechtliche Sanktionen.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Köderbauer (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Hallo Madenzüchter,
ich denke, da gibt es keinerlei Verordnungen, wenn man sich die Krabbler für Eigenbedarf heranzieht. Ist ja nicht alles in Deutschland verboten. Und weil ich die Maden nicht selbst verzehre, (schon mal garnicht roh   sind da auch keine Gesundheitsrisiken. Aber ich mache mich mal interessenhalber mal schlau.


----------



## Angel-mäx (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*



Köderbauer schrieb:


> Hallo Madenzüchter,
> ich denke, da gibt es keinerlei Verordnungen, wenn man sich die Krabbler für Eigenbedarf heranzieht. Ist ja nicht alles in Deutschland verboten. Und weil ich die Maden nicht selbst verzehre, (schon mal garnicht roh  sind da auch keine Gesundheitsrisiken. Aber ich mache mich mal interessenhalber mal schlau.


 
Da biste so was von aufm Holzweg-in Deutschland sogar verboten!!!
Aber jeder macht wasser macht


----------



## gründler (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*



Angelmäxchen schrieb:


> Da biste so was von aufm Holzweg-in Deutschland sogar verboten!!!
> Aber jeder macht wasser macht


 

Auf welche Zuchtform bezieht sich das dann?
Privat oder Industrie Verkauf?
Soweit ich weiß gilt das nur für Zucht in großen Styl Verkauf etc.Privat auf eigenen Gründstück ohne irgendwem damit zu belasten "Nachbarn etc"wüste ich nicht das es ein gesetz gibt wo steht das es Privat verboten ist.
Aber wer da was gesetzliches hat.... gerne gerne.
Dann kommt noch ohne Kläger kein Richter,und wer will das kontrollieren das im garten garage usw, nen eimer verschloßen mit nen toten Huhn liegt wo Maden heranwachsen?
lg


----------



## Angel-mäx (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Ja,natürlich wo kein Kläger da kein..... war ja keine Anklage
nur ein hinweis  es ist so vieles nicht verboten und führt sehr schnell vor`n Kadi und so was stinkt (und da kannste machen waste willst) immer zu Gerüchlichen unpässlichkeiten.Wenn Du ausserhalb jeglicher Zivilisation lebst,das Grundstück am Arxxx der Welt dann wirds keiner finden weils keinem stört.#h

mfg Wolfgang


----------



## Pinn (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*



gründler schrieb:


> ...Soweit ich weiß gilt das nur für Zucht in großen Styl Verkauf etc.Privat auf eigenen Gründstück ohne irgendwem damit zu belasten "Nachbarn etc"wüste ich nicht das es ein gesetz gibt wo steht das es Privat verboten ist.
> Aber wer da was gesetzliches hat.... gerne gerne.
> Dann kommt noch ohne Kläger kein Richter,und wer will das kontrollieren das im garten garage usw, nen eimer verschloßen mit nen toten Huhn liegt wo Maden heranwachsen?
> lg



Ich kenne keine Rechtsvorschrift, die das private Züchten von Maden explizit verbietet, was aber nichts heißen soll. Vielleicht gibt es irgendwo in manchen Bundesländern doch Verordnungen dazu.

Allgemein könnten aber ordnungsrechtliche Tatbestände wie "Gefährdung öffentlicher Sicherheit und Ordnung", "grober Unfug" oder "Erregung öffentlichen Ärgernisses" greifen. Das sind freilich Begriffe, die in den Ermessensspielraum der zuständigen Ordnungsbehörde fallen. Die wird i.d.R. nur tätig, wenn ihr eine Beschwerde vorliegt. Also greift: Wo kein Kläger...

Das Tierkörperbeseitigungsgesetz
http://www.antonacci.de/heike/gesetze/tierkoerperbeseitigung.pdf
passt sicher auch allgemein, weil hier verbindlich geregelt ist, wie mit tierischen Kadavern und Resten zu verfahren ist, die nicht dem menschlichen Verzehr dienen. Eine Ausnahmeregelung zum Zwecke der privaten Madenzucht konnte ich darin nicht finden. Madenzucht scheint also de facto eine Ordnungswidrigkeit zu sein.

Übrigens kenne ich niemanden (mich eingeschlossen), der auf Dauer versucht hätte, selber Maden zu züchten. Die Gründe dafür sind hier schon ausführlich diskutiert worden. :q

Gruß, Werner


----------



## jirgel (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Es ist auch verboten über dem Tempolimit zufahren trozdem macht es jeder |bla: also was soll´s.

Madenzucht geht am einfachsten wenn man eine kleine Brasse oder einen anderen Fisch aufhängt und eine Wanne darunter stellt mit 2 Eierkartons wo sich die Krabbler verkrabbeln können tats it.

Die so gewonnen Maden sind super wenn mann sie kurz Abwascht und dann in Kürbiskernmehl oder Sägespänne umbettet.

Da sie meisten von der Normalen Stubenfliege kommen sind sie meißtens zu klein oder gehen nur als Pinkis durch das macht aber nicht als Zusatz im Grundfutter oder mit dem Madenschwamm fressen sie die Fische genau so.

Und zu allen die schreien Mandenzucht ist verboten etc fast euch mal selber an die Nase wie oft macht ihr was wass verboten ist oder unter Strafe steht.

Man sollte nicht mit nakten Finger auf angezogene Leute zeigen.
So Long #g


----------



## perca fluviatilis (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Mehr oder weniger finde ich die Idee Maden zu züchten ziemlich gut,ich würde die Maden aber niemals im eigenen Garten züchten!!Aus Geruch technischen gründen.Um den Gestank etwas ertträglicher zu machen würde ich Aromen in Pulverform zumischen,das hätte zwei Vorteile 1.Vorteil die Maden würden sich mit dem Pulver von Anfang an vollfressen und nach kurzer Zeit sehr intensiv danach riechen 2.Vorteil sie würden nicht mehr so stark nach verfaullten Fleisch müffeln.


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Da kannst du noch soviele Aromen zumischen, den fauligen Aasgeruch schaffen die nicht. Das stinkt apokalyptisch übel... Faulige Brassen und verrottende Fischköppe duften eben etwas stärker. Ich kauf mir meine Maden lieber, denn den Gestank möchte ich weder mir noch meiner Umwelt zumuten....
Das ist die Hölle, und all die Fliegen erst....:v


----------



## perca fluviatilis (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Stimmt wo du recht hast hast du recht,bestimmt ist  allein das Futter Pulver teurer als ein Napf Maden^^ und die Nerven b.z.w den Gestank den man ertragen müsste...unbezahlbar^^


----------



## der neger (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

maden sind sowie so teuer genug wer will das schon merken wenn man sich maden im eigenen garten zuechtet steckt sie in eine dose macht etwas vanillezucker dazu und fertig so gut riechende maden hat so ein barsch nie zur verfuegung bekommen und noch ein tippich wuerde um das fleisch ein tuch haengen ansonsten schimmelt es davon bevor sich un eine schweissfliege daran gesetzt hat


----------



## flexxxone (4. August 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

-erstens sind mir die Viecher zu teuer um sie zu kaufen

-zweitens gibt's auf'm Land etliche Misthaufen mit wunderschönen, stinkigen Mistwürmern

-und drittens... wenn züchten verboten ist, dann lass ich die Arbeit meine Katzen machen...

wie?!

ganz einfach:

...die fangen täglich zich Mäuse und lassen sie überall im Garten liegen 

-> einfach alle sammeln, etwas auf die Seite packen (dass man nich drauf latscht  ) und die Natur machen lassen...

...so hab ich nix gezüchtet und meine Katzen kann man für ihre Natur nicht anzeigen #6!

und so dolle stinken die Mäuse nu ooch nich anne früsche Luft! :q


Petri!
flexxxone


----------



## Angelfrischling (7. August 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Hab ma ne frage zur madenzucht: also habe jetz hähnchenreste ^^ in ne dose und diese weggestellt und jetz sind fliegeneier drin sin des dann die maden?
sry wenn das ne dumme frage is mach des jetz das erste mal:g
sehr nett für antworten!!!!!!!!!!1 #6


----------



## Angelfrischling (7. August 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

madenzucht is verboten? ohh wusste das nicht aber wäre trotzdem auf ner antwort dankbar für meine erste frage!!!


----------



## gründler (7. August 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Ja kleine Punkte sind Madeneier,sie werden die tage schlüpfen und anfangen zu fressen.
lg


----------



## zanderzone (7. August 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Zu Madenzucht fällt mir eigentlich nur: Igitt ein!!!!


----------



## gründler (7. August 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Wo es noch kein Händler gab,mußte man sich immer selber welche züchten.
Und alle reden hier von Stinken,also wenn ihr 500gr-1kg fleisch nehmt dieses erstmal von Fliegen belegen läßt,und danach Eimer mit Deckel zu macht nun an einen kühlen ort bringt 15-20grad,macht paar kleine löcher in deckel rein.Und so ist kein geruch da und nach 2 Wochen nur noch ein blitz blanker Knochenabfall in mitten der Maden,dann sieben in Spänne laufen lassen fertig.Ich weiß nicht was hier alle von Stinken reden,zur Madenzucht werden auch keine fische genommen,sondern nur Schwein-Huhn-Rind und bei 500gr Fleisch stinkt das so gut wie gar nicht.
Ich mache es auch nicht aber damals in 80er'n wahr das gang und gäbe so,ca 1kg fleisch in eimer besiedeln lassen deckel drauf und fertig,nach paar tagen bis zu 10litern frischeste Maden gehabt.
Wenn man natürlich alles mitten in die Sonne stellt stinkt es auch.Maden werden aber bei 10-20grad herangezogen,sprich nach besiedeln der Eier Kühler Raum ecke etc.suchen,je kühler desto besser man muß nur schauen das sie fressen,aber nicht in die pralle Sonne.
lg


----------



## erhanovic (8. August 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

also ich habe hier mal ein link fürn madenzuchtvideo http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/spezial/mission-madenzucht.html

und noch ein tipp von mir wir haben vögel und ich habe deren ******* in zeitung eingewickelt gehabtr und in die tonne geschmissen aber hatte die mülltonne auf wurde durch regen nass und siehe da 100te von maden


----------



## Angelfrischling (8. August 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

ja hi nochma also ich hab da nur ne kleine dose bisher benutzt mach das das erste mal und hab das hinter ein haus gestellt wo außerdem große bäume stehn dahinter is immer kühler und immer schatten ich lass die jetz da mal weil ich hab kei lust das des mei mutter mitkriegt ^^                           achja da fällt mir ein ich hab die scho wieder weggworfen wollte mir nur nochmals infos holen


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (8. August 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Also mein Nachbar hat auch mal Maden gezüchtet nur dann hat er Besuch bekommen vom Amt und durfte 450€ bezahlen.


----------



## Angelfrischling (8. August 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

meine fliegeneier sind jetz nass gworden kann ich mir jetz meine maden abschminken?


----------



## gründler (8. August 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*



Angelfrischling schrieb:


> meine fliegeneier sind jetz nass gworden kann ich mir jetz meine maden abschminken?


 
Nein Maden brauchen viel feuchtigkeit,ist das Futter zu trocken fressen sie weniger und werden nicht fett,lieber bißchen Wasser,feuchtigkeit im gefäß lassen als zu trocken.
Also die Mahlzeit der Maden sollte immer feucht sein.
lg


----------



## Angelfrischling (8. August 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

wie lange kann des dauern bis die maden erst mal schlüpfen und wie lange dauerts dann noch bis se groß genug sin?


----------



## perca fluviatilis (8. August 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Ich habe zwar noch nie Maden gezüchtet habe aber folgendes im E-net gefunden,nach dem schlüpfen dauert es 6-10 Tage bei warmer Temperatur bis die Maden sich verpuppen.Wenn sie kühl gelagert werden ganz sich die zeit bis sie sich verpuppen verdoppeln.


----------



## gründler (8. August 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Kommt ganz drauf an wie warm,und wieviel Nahrung da ist.
Viel Nahrung = langes fressstadium,wenig = wenig fressen,also genug Nahrung geben und dann kann es bis zu 21 tagen dauern bis sie fertig sind mit fressen.
Wichtig ist kühler Ort wo sie noch fressen,also nicht zu kühl,und genug Nahrung muß da sein.Und wie gesagt es gibt nur 3 Arten von dicken fleischmaden in Europa,daher ist es besser gekaufte Maden zu Fliegen werden zu lassen,und die dann zur Zucht nehmen.Und da gibt es auch wieder unterschiede,am besten dicke fleischmaden kaufen die beim Händler schon richtig gute form und frische haben.
Also drauf achten das es dicke schöne geformte Maden sind,auch Händler kaufen billig Maden,Made ist nicht gleich Made.
Also ist nicht einfach nur fleisch in die ecke stellen und hoffen,die Profis machen das auch unter genauen Regeln,Klima Nahrung Temperatur usw.
Am besten geht es mit Schweinefleisch das belegen lassen und dann an kühlen ort und beobachten,und Hackfleisch ist nicht so gut wie festes Steak Schnitzel etc.Maden massieren ihre Nahrung zu brei und verlängern damit ihr fressstadium, Hack ist schon zu breihaltig daher nicht so geeignet.
lg


----------



## Gralf (8. August 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Also mein Nachbar hat auch mal Maden gezüchtet nur dann hat er Besuch bekommen vom Amt und durfte 450€ bezahlen.


 
Nicht das jetzt einer denkt, daß ich Maden züchten möchte.


Aber hier und auch sonst in Madendiskussionen steht oft, das es in Deutschland verboten ist. Man kommt aber nie so dahinter welche Rechtsgrundlage das hat. Wenn dein Nachbar so hohes Bußgeld oder Ordnungsstrafe gezahlt hat, weiss er doch bestimmt wegen was. Welche Gesetze oder Verordnungen. Sicher hat er was schriftliches? 

Wäre doch mal interessant zu wissen. Wenn es dir nicht zuviel aufwand macht.

Gruß


----------



## gründler (8. August 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Das züchten von Maden ist sofern verboten,weil das Tierkörperbeseitigungsgesetz Kadavar etc.sagt keine beseitigung ohne Veteränersaufsicht.Daher wird Madenzucht in Deutschland nur unter sehr hohen Auflegungen Überwachung geeignete Räume mit Schleusen für keime etc.erlaubt.
Nun gibt es aber auch tausende ungewollte Madenzuchten Grüntonne,Misthaufen etc.
Solange niemand gegen gewisse Auflagen verstößt und da gibt es einige,Gesundheit-Keime-Kadaver usw.oder andere belästigt oder in gefahr bringt,und diesen jenigen auch niemand Strafrechtlich Anzeigt,dieser auch nicht im gewerblichen großstyl "schwarz" züchtet,oder nix dafür kann das seine grüntonne maden hervorbringt und er sich keiner schuld bewußt ist,kann man mehr oder weniger nicht dagegen vorgehen.Weil es muß ihm bewiesen werden das er mit Absicht Maden züchtet und damit andere in gefahr bringt usw usw.
Also langes thema,kenne nun auch nicht jede Gesetzeslage dazu.
lg


----------



## perca fluviatilis (8. August 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Stimmt!!Der Meinung bin ich auch solange nicht bekannt ist warum es verboten ist ergibt es keinen Sinn darüber zu diskutieren!!Man sollte demjenigen der das Maden züchten verboten hat eine Stein an Kopf werfen!


----------



## gründler (9. August 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Ich hab euch da mal was rausgesucht,unten links gibs ne Bildershow.Wie man genau hin sieht sind die auf fisch gezüchteten viel kleiner als die auf Schwein Huhn Rind gezüchteten.Und sie haben mehrer sorten Fliegen da,wenn man sich bißchen damit auskennt sieht man die unterschiede,und worauf es ankommt bei der Zucht.


http://www.ruralnorthwest.com/artman/publish/article_8723.shtml


Und noch nen Video.

http://www.spokesmanreview.com/blogs/HBO/archive.asp?postID=25012


lg


----------



## Bondex (11. August 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

schade daß alles englisch ist. Wie bekommen die jetzt die Maden rot bzw rosa?


----------



## gründler (11. August 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Tja Bondex das alte thema,sagen wir mal so,die Stoffe sind noch überall zu beziehen kein thema,aber da gewisse Stoffe in verdacht stehen Krebs auszulösen werde ich auf grund das hier viele Jugendliche und verrückte"spaß" mitlesen nichts dazu sagen.
Nur soviel 2 Stoffe werden noch täglich,in großen Mengen benutzt,obwohl sie angeblich schädlich sind,die Polizei arbeitet damit"falls es nicht schon was anderes gibt"aufn Bau wird das fast täglich angewendet,und in jedem Labor ist es auf Vorrat immer da.
Also fragte ich mich auch schon öfter wenn diese beiden Farbstoffe so hochgradig Krebsfördernd sind,wie kann es sein das täglich damit gearbeitet wird???
Bei Anglern und Fischen verboten,und trotzdem täglich in Deutschland benutzt,wobei aufn Bau damit sogar die öffentlichkeit mit gefährdet wird wenn es eingesetzt wird.
Aber das ist nen anderes thema was wieder Politisch wird also ende.
Nur soviel,ich habe es damals auch oft verwendet und mann muß sich echt gut schützen"Handschuhe Atemschutz Maleranzug etc."weil das zeug ist so fein und jeder mikromikromilimeter färbt gleich großflächig und wegwischen ist nicht mal so eben,es ist wirklich die Hölle das Zeug,und mit großer Vorsicht zu genießen weil es frißt sich richtig fest auf Hände und co.
Es gibt einige Seiten wo man erfährt was es für Stoffe sind,und in Uk gibt es sogar Patente darauf einfach mal wenn es interessiert suchwörter eingeben wie Colour Maggots etc.
Aber um die Maden so schon leuchtend zu bekommen,wird noch ein Trennmittel eingesetzt das die Fettschichten der Made spaltet,damit kann die farbe sich komplett um die ganze Made legen "innerlich".Vom Aufwand her lohnt es sich nicht wirklich.
Erstens kosten 100gr davon um die 30-100€ "bei Privatkauf" und der Aufwand ist hoch,es sei denn man sche...t auf Atemschutz Handschuhe Maleranzug etc.Dann wird das Madenfutter damit gefärbt und der Binder Trennmittel zb Alkaniole "weiß net mehr genau gibt es mehrer Bindemittel" dem Maden gegeben,danach fressen sie das gefärbte Futter und nehmen die farbe innerhalb kürzester zeit auf.

Damals sind einige Angler an Krebs erkrankt weil sie häufig mit diesen gewissen Stoffen hantiert haben ohne sich zu schützen,anders rum gab es und gibt es immer noch Millonen Angler"Menschen" die damit auch häufig täglich in Kontakt waren und noch ist nix passiert"Krankheitsmäßig",es steht unter Verdacht bei häufigen Kontakt Erbgutzellen zu ändern und damit Krebs hervorzurufen,aber bewiesen ist das bis Dato wohl noch nicht.
Auf Englishen Seiten"googel"findet man mehr darüber,die Engländer haben auch eine Neue Methode entwickelt Maden zu färben.
Schichtfärbung mit Wechselstrom aber wie das genau geht versteh ich nicht und kann es dem Patent auch nicht entnehmen wie sie das machen,aber diese neue Methode ist angeblich nicht Krebserregend oder der gleichen.
Also um die leuchtfarben von Züchtern zu erreichen,gehört nen bißchen mehr als Rote Beete Saft und Lebensmittelfarbe etc.dazu.
Ich lese immer wieder von leuten die angeblich Leuchtrote Maden selbst gezüchtet haben,aber nen foto davon hab ich noch nie gesehen,und ich bezweifel auch das jemand die gleichen Farbtöne mit Lebensmittelfarbe bekommt wie ein Profizüchter,weil einfach nur fleisch einfärben bringt zwar Farbe in die Made,aber lange nicht solche Farben wie die vom Profi,und dazu brauch man 5 Spezielle zum teil Ätzende farbtöne rot pink gelb Bronze usw.und gewisse zusätze,nur dann bekommen sie dieses leuchten und hervorstechen wie im link zu sehen ist.

Aber wer sich eine minizucht anlegen will,Eimer 10-20ltr am besten Schwarz mit 5cm Loch im Deckel,darauf ein Stk.Fliegennetz kleben,Eimerboden komplett mit 5cm Sand auffüllen,dann folie "schwarz" zurecht schneiden so das sie in der mitte des Eimers eine art fressplatte ist bildet,Maden fressen am längsten und besten und zögern ihr Stadium zur verpuppung heraus wenn es komplett dunkel ist daher Schwarzer eimer schwarze folie.
Nun ein Stk.Huhn Hähnchen nicht zu viel Handgroßes Stk.ist am besten geeignet,nehmen und in die Sonne stellen Ramatopf Einwegschalen,auch da wäre es besser gekaufte Maden zu fliegen werden lassen,und diese dann zum belegen nehmen.
Sind dann genug Eier auf dem Fleisch abgelegt,fleisch wegnehmen und auf die Folie im Eimer legen,nun daneben gefärbtes Hänchenfleisch legen sagen wir mal 2 Steak große Stücke,dieses sollte min 24 Std.in der farbe gelegen haben"Wasser mit der jeweiligen farbe" womit gefärbt werden soll.Nun Deckel zu und an Schattigen dunklen aber warmen"nicht zu warm 15-20grad" ort bringen,nach 2-3 Tagen gucken wie weit sie sind und in wie fern sie schon farbe angenommen haben.Wenn ihr meint sie sind fett genug könnt ihr sie sieben,solange sie fressen wollen immer schön mit gefärbter Nahrung füttern,hören sie auf zu fressen müßen sie gereinigt werden und ab in Kühlung.
Beim Bäcker soll es angeblich roten färber geben in der Backstube,damit färben die Tortenguß etc.Döhler Farbstoff oder so,der soll angeblich saugut färben,aber wie gesagt mit Lebensmittelfarbe so richtig schönes leuchten ich habs noch nicht gesehen,nur mit diversen Mitteln der Profis.Aber wenn es wer schaft freue ich mich mit für ihn und würde mich über Art und vorgehen als erläuterung freuen.
Ach ja bitte belästigt kein damit oder sonst irgend welche dummen Sachen,laut Gesetz ist es Verboten,und wenn dann bitte da wo sich keiner gestört fühlt oder euch deswegen Anzeigt,wo kein Kläger da kein Richter,aber man muß es nicht drauf anlegen,damals hab ich fast jedes Weekend gefärbt und die mini zucht gepflegt,heute ist es mir egal ob weiß oder rot,es gibt Mystic,Berkley Mistwurm usw. Und das gestinke und halb tot ge :vbeim öffnen des Deckels"unbedingt Atemschutz tragen" brauch ich nicht mehr,ich fang auch so nen paar fische ohne diesen ganzen Aufwand.
lg


----------



## Angelfrischling (13. August 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

schreibt doch mal wieder was rein ^^


----------



## Bondex (14. August 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

hast Du vielleicht auch ein paar Fotos von Deiner Madenzucht damals?
Das mit dem roten Farbstoff hört sich allerdings ziemlich giftig an. Es handelt sich dabei doch nicht etwa um Kaliumpermanganat das wir früher in der Schule benutzt haben?


----------



## gründler (14. August 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Ne Bondex um ende der 80er gab es noch keine Digicam
Und ne es handelt sich nicht um Kalium...
Also sagen wir mal so ich habe damals so oft damit rum gepanscht und bis jetzt bin ich noch nicht irgendwie erkrankt.Aber was darf man überhaupt noch essen anfassen etc.ist nicht alles mehr oder weniger verseucht?

Zum farbstoff googelt doch mal verbotene Farbstoffe in Lebensmitteln.Ich habe irgendwo noch ne Kiste mit diesen ganzen gerümpel aber wo aufn Boden weiß ich net,sonst würd ich euch mal ne rosa made oder gelbe züchten,unsere Grüntonne ist seid tagen voll mit Pinkis die noch fressen,wenn ich das ganze scheiß zeug finde könnte man mal ein paar einfärben,aber ich weiß net ob ich es überhaupt noch habe oder damals weg geworfen habe,keine ahnung ich guck mal die tage nach. 

Aber wie schon gesagt angeblich können diese Stoffe Erbgut schädigen,und wie gesagt Nahrung der Maden damit färben,und dann als Madenfutter verfüttern.
Und dann gibs die gleichen farbtöne wie vom Profi,aber mit Lebensmittelfarbe und co.hat es damals schon nicht funktioniert,und glaube auch nicht das es heute geht,Lebensmittelfarbe hat nicht die eigenschaften von diesen färbern.
zb:
carmosine El22, cochineal El20, erythrosene El27, amaranth El23, ponceau El24, sunset gelb El04, quinolene gelb Ell0, rot tartrazine El02, patent blau El3l, indigo carmine El32. oxides El72 oder titanium dioxide El71

Dieses sind nur einige Stoffe es gibt noch einige mehr die auch alle geeignet sind,wichtig ist das sie aus der gruppe fluoreszierende Farbstoffe die chemisch ähnliche, auf dem Xanthen basierende Strukturen besitzen.
Aber erstens sind sie Schweineteuer Sudanrot zb.20gr 79€  und der aufwand ist wirklich viel arbeit.Hinzu kommt für Privat ist es schwerr diese Stoffe zu beziehen,manche kann jeder kaufen wieder andere nur als Firma oder mit Erlaubnis,das heißt man muß sich etwas einfallen lassen um sie zu bekommen,ich habe Vorteile das ich über firma gekauft habe und kaufen kann,aber auch da ist es nicht immer einfach daran zu kommen.
Vergesst nicht das ihr euch täglich um eure Babys kümmern müst"Nahrung geben,neue Nahrung färben etc" das bedeutet täglich Schutzvorrichtungen anziehen und gucken was sie machen.
Und ob dieser aufwand wirklich lohnt???????
Es gibt Mystic Berkley und und und.

Aber ich kann euch sagen wie ihr mit Lebensmittelfarbe die Made ein bißchen farbig bekommt.Die farben blau gelb orange gehen nicht,rot und grün gehen am besten.
Ihr braucht frische Maden,richtig frische halt, je frischer desto besser das Ergebnis,also drauf achten das der Magen "Made" Pech Schwarz ist.Nun rührt ihr Weizenkleie Maismehl etc.mit Lebensmittelfarbe an,füllt das ganze soweit mit Wasser auf das es ein Brei ergibt der noch fast flüssig ist aber auch leicht breihaltig,also nicht zu wässrig,sonst ersaufen sie darin.Maden rein und nach ca 1 Std.haben eure Maden einen farbigen Magen und die Adern färben sich ein,um die ganze Made so zu färben müßte man wieder ein Fettspalter einsetzen der die Fettschichten spaltet.
Das geht aber nicht mehr weil sie schon zu groß ist um ihre Zellen vernünftig zu spalten.
Ich habe jahre versucht Maden nach dem fressvorgang nach zu färben,bis jetzt ohne Erfolg.Es geht nur wenn sie von klein auf das heißt 0.00001mm groß also wo sie geboren wird und anfängt zu fressen,da muß sie die farbe aufnehmen und dann bleibt sie dauerhaft erhalten.Alles andere ist nur beschwert möglich,es soll angeblich in England ein Pulver geben wo in nach hinein mit gefärbt wird,aber ich glaube es nicht und habe bis Dato noch nix dazu gefunden oder gehört.

Und ne Madenzucht ist net schwerr,Kiste Eimer etc.und wie beschrieben vorgehen,der Vorschlag mit dem Sieb oder Auffangbehälter unter der Zucht ist ja schön und gut,aber Maden die rausfallen können nicht weiter fressen und bleiben klein.
Wir wollen aber große Maden dicke fette,also geschlossene Behälter und solange füttern bis sie aufhören zu fressen,aber wie gesagt,wer das macht muß täglich nach seinen Babys gucken und sie ein bißchen pflegen.Sie fressen viel und schnell,und brauchen wenn das futter alle ist neues gefärbtes futter viel sauerstoff usw usw. 
Also ehrlich es ist viel Arbeit für 2-3 Wochen bunte Maden danach verpuppen sie sich wie jede andere Made und ob das auf dauer lohnt?????Ich weiß das sie besser fangen,aber der Aufwand ist ernorm hoch.

Ne Minizucht Hundefutter "Nassfutter Cesar Baldo" etc.Behälter auf machen einfärben Deckel wieder halb zu machen,alles in einen Eimer ohne Deckel dunkler warmer ort stellen und nach paar tagen Maden absieben.

lg


----------



## Bobster (14. August 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

*wow*
..is ja man interessanter Fred #6

Mensch Gründler, 'kann nicht sagen dass Du mir
das Madenzüchten "schmackhaft" gemacht hast,
aber Chapeau !
Du hast da ja richtiges "insider" Wissen !

  "embeddet" :q

Bobster


----------



## gründler (14. August 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*



Bobster schrieb:


> *wow*
> ..is ja man interessanter Fred #6
> 
> Mensch Gründler, 'kann nicht sagen dass Du mir
> ...


 

Stipper seit 1985 da wirste mit allen Wassern gewaschen.
lg


----------



## jirgel (14. August 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Was wäre mit Beta carotin Flamingo Lachse etc ? 

Färbt doch super Rosa bis Rot.l


----------



## gründler (14. August 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*



jirgel schrieb:


> Was wäre mit Beta carotin Flamingo Lachse etc ?
> 
> Färbt doch super Rosa bis Rot.l


 
Richtig geht,aber du wirst das Leuchten nicht so hin bekommen wie mit auf Xanten basierenden färber,das ist der Haken an der Sache,und Lebensmittelfarbe hat die Xanten Chromosone nicht daher kein fluo leuchten möglich.
lg


----------



## jirgel (14. August 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

War eine Idee weil mit dem Wurmgrün von Nitro könnte es vielleicht gehen.

http://www.cormoran.de/co/de/produkte/nitro_grease/nitro_wurmerde/5,1,62,63,1,1__products-model.htmhttp://www.cormoran.de/co/de/produkte/nitro_grease/nitro_wurmerde/5,1,62,63,1,1__products-model.htm


----------



## gründler (15. August 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Nitro Worms jup kenne ich aber das ist Erde mit irgendwas drin das Neongelb färbt,ob das bei Maden geht?
Keine Ahnung?
lg


----------



## jirgel (15. August 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Naja ich kann ja rote Maden normal kaufen im Geschäft bei uns sind sie ja nicht verboten.

Ich versteh die deutsche Bürokratie da nicht aber alles muss ich auch nicht verstehen.


----------



## gründler (16. August 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Deutschland halt!
Das schöne ist ja es gibt für fast alles wieder Gesetze die Verbotenes aufheben.Also macht es viel Sinn was zu beschließen und mit 2 Sätzen die wieder wo anders stehen,alles wieder aufzuheben.
Na ja ihr wißt ja jetzt wie es geht,und so wie ich euch es beschrieben habe geht es auch 100%,also genau so farben wie beim Profi kommen dabei raus,nur die Stoffe müßt ihr euch selbst besorgen,und die Verantwortung liegt bei euch,also bitte keine Monstermadenzucht und Nachbarn im Umkreis von 500m ärgern,es ist halt "offizell"verboten.
lg


----------



## brian123 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Hallo ich habe in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass Maden, die es damals in Anglerläden zu kaufen gab, aus England importiert wurden, da eben die Zucht in Deutschland verboten ist. Diese Maden wurden dort, zur Keimabtötung mit *radioaktivem Cobalt C60 bestrahlt*. Der User aus dem Forum hat diese Informationen aus dem Anglerladen in dem er mal arbeitete.

Nun habe ich etwas im Internet nachgeforscht, um zu erfahren, ob es heute immernoch so ist und habe leider nichts dazu gefunden... Was denkt ihr darüber? Hat jmd. vielleicht nähere Informationen darüber, oder ist jmd. selbst in einem Angelshop tätig? Ich mache mir hierbei etwas Sorgen, da ich meine Maden auch vom Anglershop beziehe und diese im Kühlschrank lagere um sie später schlüpfen zu lassen und um sie letztendlich an meine Mantiden zu verfüttern.

lg brian


----------



## Micha:R (14. September 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

jo moinsn ik hab och  im  jarden  ne maden  zucht in nen alten  suppen tope   un was stinkt da ?? eigentlich  nix ....  wenn man davor hängt is logisch  das es net nach   suppe oder so riecht   aber   im umfeld stinkt da garnix    das riecht man nicht mal  wenn man 3 meter daneben steht...  aber  mal an die alle die es noch  net mal getestet ham un trotzdem  rum heulen  weils ja angeblich so krass stinkt       testet es erstma aus dann  könnter  rum heuln ansonstn    einbildung is auch ne bildung   die bei euch  defenitiv zutrifft is wohl  echt kla das es da im  emmer stinkt aber  im  umfeld is da nix das  kann  echt keiner behaupten    ik  red aus erfahrung


----------



## alex9987 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*



cheech schrieb:


> kannst die dose auch an einem ast über dein gewässer hängen löcher in den boden und schon fallen immer ein paar maden ins wasser und dann nach ein parr tagen dort angeln is aber verboten glaube ich wegen seuchen oder so was



^^:m:m:m:m:m:m#q#q#6


----------



## ankaro (15. September 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

:mJa 
aber da brauche ich aber ne menge Zuchten um die über die Gewässer zu hängen.


----------



## Anglerfreak (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*



cheech schrieb:


> kannst die dose auch an einem ast über dein gewässer hängen löcher in den boden und schon fallen immer ein paar maden ins wasser und dann nach ein parr tagen dort angeln is aber verboten glaube ich wegen seuchen oder so was



Wäre etwas für unseren Fischteich. Da bemerkt es so schnell keiner.. Sieht aber bestimmt schon ein wenig komisch aus, wenn da tote Tiere überm teich hängen...

Vielleicht könnte man sowas ähnliches ja auch mit Würmern machen!? zB. mit einer Art kleinem Kompost mit Gitter als Boden. Das ganze irgendwie überm teich und die Fische haben immer schöne Würmer zum Fressen. Ist aber bestimmt schwer so etwas zu bauen.. Aber der Kömpost würde nicht so stinken wie Aas und Würmer sind viel größer als Maden..

naja war nur so eine Idee..

gruß L.


----------



## sc00b (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Bevor ich Maden züchte kaufe ich mir ne Dose für 80cent^^

schnell, einfach, nicht stinkend 


mfg


----------



## gründler (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Moin

Muss hier nochmal kurz was klar stellen,hatte eben nen gespräch mit jemand der sich Maden in einer Minizucht züchten will.

Der hat nun die lieben Ratschläge ausn Netz genommen,mit Gitter usw.Löcher in Eimer.....

Alles falsch,was will ein Angler,große Maden oder Minimaden bis gar keine???

Also kurz Version:
Eimer...nehmen 10-20cm Sägespähne rein,fleisch reinlegen oben auf die Sägespähne,nun von Fliegen belegen lassen,nachdem genug Eier drauf sind fliegengitter/netz über Eimer,Platz suchen mit mindestens +15grad,nicht in die pralle Sonne stellen,nun solange Maden füttern bis sie groß sind,also alle 6-12 std.fleisch nachlegen (so stinkt nix) je nach menge der vorhandenen Maden halt,die fressen schnell und viel.

Am besten ist Hähnchen (Hähnchenschnitzel vom Al.i oder Li.l) das stinkt am wenigstens,will man farbe in die Maden haben muss das fleisch vorher gefärbt werden,zb.durch ein Bad in gefärbten Wasser mit gewissen Färbern (Nein Namen der färber nenne ich immer noch nicht,auch nicht per Pn).Kann man aber mit bißchen suchen und erfragen evtl.rausfinden im Netz.....

Nach gut 4-7 tagen sollten eure Maden die größe von gekauften erreicht haben,man brauch für ca.1 liter große Maden ca. 1kg Hänchenfleisch.

*Keine* *Löcher ins gefäß bohren*,*kein Gitter keine 3 Dosen*....etc.nur nen Eimer mit Sägespähne und darauf die Nahrung,und tägliches füttern der Maden.
Bei erreichter größe sieben reinigen fertig,gekaufte Maden werden genauso hergestellt,und das gerücht sie werden bestrahlt gegen Keime hält sich auch noch immer,da wird nix bestrahlt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPU5DE0Z_TA



lg


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Boarrrr, der Typ hat sich doch die Geruchsnerven veröden lassen, das ist doch absolut der Wahnsinn. Der Gestank von verwestem Fleisch, Ammoniak usw... ist absolut aggressiv und unvorstellbar penetrant, das zieht in die Hornhaut ein, geht mit Seife und Bürste beim Duschen nichteinmal weg.
Die Jungs können sich doch privat nicht mehr unter Menschen begeben.

Abgesehen davon ist die Aufmachung der Farm interessant, ich habe noch nie eine Farm, wie diese gesehen.
Die Farmen die ich gesehen hatte, bestanden aus Räumen, die bis zur Decke gefliest waren. In den Boden waren überall rechteckige Wannen (ähnlich Duschwannen) eingelassen, damit man alles mit dem Wasserschlauch und Desinfektionsmittel ausspritzen konnte.


----------



## gründler (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Sensitiv....

Ich habe jetzt im laufe meiner Stipperzeit 4 Madenzuchten besucht 2 in UK,1 in IT.und eine in Polen.

Alle züchteten gleich ähnlich wie im film,durch die gebläse riecht es da garnicht so übel,es wird ja die ganze zeit Luft von innen abgesaugt,und frische angesaugt von draussen.Hinzu kommt die fressen schnell sehr schnell daher ist es mit Verwesungsgestank nicht soviel.

Mag sein das es mittlerweile zuchten gibt die mehr auf Sauberkeit gucken,aber die Maden rennen trotzdem im gammel fleisch rum.

Und das ewige gerücht die werden bestrahlt gegen Keime ist auch wirklich nur nen Gerücht.



lg


----------



## heinmama (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Hallo,

ich kenne diesen ganzen ramnoch aus den 80erJahren. Als wir noch Jugendliche waren haben wir auch Maden gezüchtet. Damals waren die noch relativ teuer (ca.2 DM pro Dose). Heute bei Literpreisen um die 2,25€ lohnt sich der ganze Aufwand nicht mehr.

Wer es wirklich Probieren möchte sollte die Sache mit dem Eimer machen und  Katzenfutter füttern.

Gruß Heinmama


----------



## reno ateportas (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Maden werden glaube ich auch zu präpaprieren von Tieren verwendet. Wenn man nur die Knochen will. Die Idee mit dem Madenzüchten finde ich wirklich Ekeleregen. Brauch ich echt nicht.


----------



## mathei (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

vor 30 jahren haben wir es noch so gemacht. brassen fangen. in zeitung einwickeln und ca 10 cm unter die erde bringen. nach ner woche ist alles voll mit maden. die sind sehr fängig.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*



heinmama schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Heute bei Literpreisen um die 2,25€ lohnt sich der ganze Aufwand nicht mehr.



Bei solchen Preisen lohnt sich´s züchten echt nicht.

Leider zahl ich für den Liter neun Euro!
Da vergeht einem das füttern!

Werd vielleicht auch mal einen Versuch starten, meine Fischreste und ausgedienten Köfis zu veredlen...
Das mach ich dann aber am Fischwasser in Auwald. 
Das stört es niemanden.

Meine Mülltonne stinkt jetzt nämlich im Sommer schlimmer als jede Madenzucht...
Also kann´s eigentlich nur besser werden!


----------



## andi72 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=poto0010ju56.jpg



so , hab mal meinen "maden-automat" wieder hochgeladen, der is bei meinen ersten postings irgendwie nich mehr zu finden ..|kopfkrat

der joghurteimer is tauschbar, heißt einfach weiterfüttern
und fertige maden verangeln/füttern ....

andi


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Wenn man von der Farbe|bigeyes  des großen Eimers mal absieht,
tolle Konstruktion!

Leider hab ich nicht ganz kapiert, wie Du den Johgurteimer befestigt hast.
Der Deckel bleibt am Zuchteimer, richtig?

Wie ist der (genau) festgemacht?
Das gane muß ja stabil genug sein, um den Eimer von unter in den Deckel drücken zu können.

Du sicherst das Eimerchen noch, wenn ich das Bild richtig verstehe?!?

Grüße


----------



## heinmama (2. August 2011)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Da hat das Schlitzohr hat durch den Roten Eimer gebohrt und ein Gummiband durchgezogen#6. Darunter ist der Eimer eingeklemmt.

Ich denke diese Konstruktion riecht auch nicht so, wie damals als  man mit offenen Eimern gearbeitet hat un der Nachbar in drei Kilometern Entfernung noch ein grünes Gesicht bekommen hat|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:.

Schöne Konstruktion, evtl nachahmenswert#6#6.


Gr.

Heinmama


----------



## andi72 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

der joghurt-deckel is mit 3 mm löchern versehen und per "haftpassung"
in den boden des roten eingepasst. 
in den rand des roten eimers habe ich etliche 8 mm löcher als zugang für die schmeißfliegen gebohrt, der deckel is eigentlich nur wegen regen vorgesehen.
im roten eimer ist ein stein der das loch zum deckel vom jogurteimer fast verdeckt, darauf kommt das substrat zur zucht und die fertigen maden verziehn sich dann nach unten um sich zu verpuppen. ich bevorzuge im jogurteimer paniermehl, da färben sie sich von allein etwas rosa ... 
die sicherung des kleinen eimers is nur wegen der kinder, die konnten nie die zeit abwarten ........

noch fragen ?

andi


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*



andi72 schrieb:


> noch fragen ?



Ja!



> der joghurt-deckel is mit 3 mm löchern versehen und per "haftpassung"
> in den boden des roten eingepasst.


Sorry, aber der ist nicht rot! Der ist rosa, oder pink...|supergri

Was zum Teufel ist eine Haftpassung?
Wie mach ich das, daß der Deckel hält?
Der bleibt ja am "roten" Eimer fest dran, oder?
Du tauscht doch nur den Jogurteimer aus?!?
Da muß die Verbindung ja eine gewisse Belastung aushalten!




> im roten eimer ist ein stein der das loch zum deckel vom jogurteimer fast verdeckt,


Warum der Stein?

Die Maden sollen doch durch die Löcher kriechen.
Wiso verdeckst Du sie dann?
(Oder war das ein Lochziegel?)



> ich bevorzuge im jogurteimer paniermehl, da färben sie sich von allein etwas rosa ...


Na, ob die Farbe wirklich vom Paniermehl kommt???
[/QUOTE]

Auch wenn ich die Details noch nicht kapier:
Deine Variante ist sonst, die mit Abstand beste Lösung!
Muß mir unbedingt sowas bauen!!!

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## andi72 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*



> Warum der Stein?
> 
> Die Maden sollen doch durch die Löcher kriechen.
> wiso verdeckst Du sie dann?


(Oder war das ein Lochziegel?) --> jo ein lochziegel, 
schliesslich will ich gleich fertige maden und nich
den syph im joghurteimer.

der deckel vom kleinem eimer is nur eingepresst --> haftpassung
--> also genau arbeiten ....

so funktioniert auch ein futterautomat am / im wasser .. |supergri

andi


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Danke!

Hab mir schon gedacht, daß das so funktioniert, wollte es aber bestätigt wissen.

Dein System scheint eine saubere Sache zu sein. Und es stinkt mit Sicherheit weniger als meine Mülltonne...

Hab mir aber mal die Jogurteimer nochmal angesehen, die ich als "Tauwurm-Gefängnisse" benutze.
Nein, bei denen werde ich nicht Deiner Haftpassung vertrauen.
Glaub nicht, daß ich das so einpassen kann, daß das so hält, wie ich mir das vorstelle...

Aber, alte Handwerker-Weisheit:

Wos i ned kon, kon Silikon...:m
(Was ich nicht kann, kann Silikon)

Soll nicht heißen, daß ich nicht glaub, daß das bei Dir nicht funktioniert!

Grüße vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## gründler (5. August 2011)

*AW: Madenzucht!!!!!!!*

Moin

Was passiert mit Maden im Babystadium die schon vorher durch die Löcher fallen,die landen dann im Joghurtbecher oder????
Können aber nicht weiter fressen weil das fressen ja über ihnen liegt oder ist im Joghurtbecher auch Nahrung???

Wenn nicht:
Die Maden wachsen nicht und bleiben z.t. kleiner als Pinkis,wir Angler wollen aber große Maden.

Darum sind die Zuchtbauten mit 3 Eimern in 3 Eimern,Löchern Siebe....usw.meist alle "unbrauchbar"

Als Angler will ich fette große Maden,und die bekomme ich nur wenn sie 4-7 tage durchgehend fressen und das geht nur wenn sie *das gefäß mit Nahrung nicht verlassen können*,und derjenige der sie angesetzt hat,auch alle Maden unter vollster Kontrolle hat was füttern größe.....betrifft. 

Nix gegen die Eimer Löcher Sieb....Madenselbstbauzuchten,aber ich habe schon etliche etliche liter in ner 80er 90er gezüchtet,und fette große Maden gibt es nur in geschlossenen Behältern mit genug Nahrung drin oder tägliches nachfüttern damit nix stinkt,und ohne irgendeine flucht möglichkeiten für die Maden.

Dann darf es nur ein Wurf sein,der sich durchmampft,sprich nachdem genug eier abgelegt wurden muss der Eimer....mit fliegengitter-netz.....etc.abgedichtet werden,sonst legen weiter fliegen eier drauf ab,während die ersten Maden schon fressen,das ergibt dann mehrer Madengrößen durch die verschiedene Zeitliche Eiablage.

Wir wollen aber das alle Maden gleich groß sind und nicht 5 verschieden Stadien von einem Zuchtansatz.

Darum nen Eimer mit 10-20cm Sägespähne füllen,fleisch darauf legen,belegen lassen,danach fliegengitter rüber,Maden 4-7 tage füttern an einen schattigen platz um +15grad bis sie die größe erreicht haben die man will.

Dann noch Sieben reinigen in frischen Sägemehl und fertig sind sie.

Nachtrag:

Mit Goldfliegen(grüner rücken) gibt es nur Pinkies,mit der großen Schwarzen fliege(Brummer) gibt es große Maden,man kann vorher gekaufte Pinkies oder Maden zu fliegen werden lassen,und diese dann zum belegen nehmen.Einfach in einem Eimer mit fliegengitter drüber die gekauften verpuppen lassen und diese fliegen dann zum Ansetzen der neuen Zucht nehmen.
|wavey:


----------

